# Made in Germany-was denkt ihr?



## lunar19 (22. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

ich wollt mal fragen, was ihr so von Produkten mit "made in Germany"-Siegel haltet, denkt ihr, dass das ordentliche Qualität und deswegen teurer ist, oder einfach nur eine Marketingsache und deswegen teurer?

Ich bin gespant auf eure Antworten!

lunar19


----------



## ITpassion-de (22. Mai 2011)

Naja, wenn man mal schaut wie "Made in Germany" ursprünglich zu stande kam, dann hat das nichts mit Marketing zu tun.
Was "Made in Germany" heute bedeutet, ist halt das Resultat von Jahrzehnten guter Qualität, also ein Qualitätssiegel.

Wenn ich persönlich bei einem Produkt gleicher Qualität und mit einem ähnlichen Preis die Auswahl habe, würde ich mich schon rein aus Selbsterhaltungstrieb immer für das deutsche Produkt entscheiden.

So kaufe ich z.B. primär deutsche Autos, da das eine Produktgruppe ist bei dem sich die Wahl stellt. Bei einem Fernseher oder Computerbauteilen, stellt sich die Frage im Grunde nicht, da es diese nicht in "deutsch" gibt. Das die Fertigungstiefe seltenst bei 100% liegt, ist wieder ein anderes Thema.


----------



## Forseti (22. Mai 2011)

Ich kaufe immer deutsche Produkte (Made in Germany), falls es da lohnenswerte Alternativen gibt, da ist es mir auch egal wenn es 100€ teurer wird 
Leider ist es oft so, dass Hightech wie Computer Hardware in Asien produziert wird. AMD zum Beispiel produziert zwar auch in Deutschland, aber der Leistungsunterschied zu Intel ist mir da doch zu groß


----------



## Less_Is_More (22. Mai 2011)

hierbei sollte aber beachtet werden, was "made in germany" tatsächlich aussagt

es bedeutet lediglich, dass zumindest 50% des produktes in deutschland hergestellt/verarbeitet wurde.


----------



## Forseti (22. Mai 2011)

Es ist mir klar, dass nicht jedes Kleinteil (wie zum Beispiel Kondensatoren) in Deutschland hergestellt werden. Trotzdem sollte einem Made in Germany ein Aufpreis wert sein, damit die Arbeiter nicht zu Dumpinglöhnen wie in Asien arbeiten müssen. Dass viele Firmen trotzdem zur Gewinnmaximierung schlechte Löhne zahlen ist schon eine Frechheit


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Mai 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> So kaufe ich z.B. primär deutsche Autos, da das eine Produktgruppe ist bei dem sich die Wahl stellt. Bei einem Fernseher oder Computerbauteilen, stellt sich die Frage im Grunde nicht, da es diese nicht in "deutsch" gibt. Das die Fertigungstiefe seltenst bei 100% liegt, ist wieder ein anderes Thema.


 
Nur weil das Auto eins von einem deutschen Hersteller ist, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass es auch in Deutschland produziert wurde. 
Selbst deutsche Autos, die in Deutschland vom Band laufen, sind nicht 100% deutsch, da die Teile meist aus dem Ausland geliefert werden.


----------



## Gast XXXX (22. Mai 2011)

Ich kaufe das was qualitativ gut ist und einen angenehmen Preis hat, da lasse ich mich nicht vom Land beeinflussen, aber im Großen und Ganzen bin ich mit deutschen Produkten zufrieden und warum die teurer sind sollte jedem bewußt sein.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Mai 2011)

Mein Kühlschrank wurde nicht in Deutschland gebaut. 
Mein Fernseher auch nicht. 
Aber die Solarzellen sind aus Deutschland.


----------



## Gast XXXX (22. Mai 2011)

Faszinierend.


----------



## Forseti (22. Mai 2011)

Solarzellen sind mir zu hässlich, man sollte mal welche in Dachziegelfarbe, damit Dächer mit Solarzellen nicht mehr so schlimm aussehen


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Mai 2011)

Du musst sie ja nicht aufs Dach bauen, in den Wald hängen geht auch, oder in den Garten stellen.


----------



## Forseti (22. Mai 2011)

In den Wald hängen würde die Sache aber nur ineffizienter machen, da die Blätter viel Licht abschirmen. Meinen Garten will ich damit auch nicht vollstellen, ich glaub auch kaum, dass da viel Strom zusammenkommt, denn die große Anlage vom Flughafen bringt gerade mal 100KWh an sonnigen Tagen


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Mai 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> In den Wald hängen würde die Sache aber nur ineffizienter machen, da die Blätter viel Licht abschirmen.


 
Für die Bäume reicht die Energieausbeute.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Mai 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> Leider ist es oft so, dass Hightech wie Computer Hardware in Asien produziert wird. AMD zum Beispiel produziert zwar auch in Deutschland, aber der Leistungsunterschied zu Intel ist mir da doch zu groß


 
AMD hat, außer ner Pressestelle, afaik rein gar nichts in Deutschland. Die eigenen Produktionsanlagen stehen primär in Fernost, Wafer lässt man von Taiwandern und Arabern belichten. (okay - letztere haben ihre leistungsfähigsten Fabs noch in Dresden - aber das ist dann langsam weniger "Made in Germany", als Orangensaft "aus Norddeutschland")


Forseti schrieb:


> Solarzellen sind mir zu hässlich, man sollte mal welche in Dachziegelfarbe, damit Dächer mit Solarzellen nicht mehr so schlimm aussehen


 
Es gibt Dachziegel in Dunkelblau glaisert - seh da irgendwie keinen Unterschied 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@Topic:
Das Siegel wurde für Marketingzwecke eingeführt (um minderwertige Waren zu kennzeichnen) und so wird es bis heute verwendet, z.T. sogar fast oder ganz falsch, was die Aussage angeht (ich erinnere an gewisse Radiatorenhersteller).
Ne Aussage hat es daher für mich gar keine. Auch den hier erwähnten Lohnaspekt finde ich lächerlich, denn der Lebensstandard deutscher Billigstarbeiter liegt auch nicht nenneswert über dem im restlichen Europa bzw. wenn dann nur, weil der Staat einen Teil des Lebensstandards beisteuert. Die Qualität ist sowieso vollkommen willkürlich, das deutsche Firmen im Schnitt einen besseren Ruf haben, liegt nur daran, dass sie im Schnitt in einem höheren Marktsegment angesiedelt sind - aber im Einzelfall ist der Schnitt dann auch egal.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Mai 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> AMD hat, außer ner Pressestelle, afaik rein gar nichts in Deutschland. Die eigenen Produktionsanlagen stehen primär in Fernost, Wafer lässt man von Taiwandern und Arabern belichten. (okay - letztere haben ihre leistungsfähigsten Fabs noch in Dresden - aber das ist dann langsam weniger "Made in Germany", als Orangensaft "aus Norddeutschland")


 
Auf dem Chip steht aber "Diffused in Germany" drauf. 
(und darunter "Made in Malaysia")


----------



## Forseti (22. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Für die Bäume reicht die Energieausbeute.


 
ein Baum will mit der Energie aber auch nicht 140+kmh über die Autobahn fahren


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Mai 2011)

Du auch nicht, wenn du alle Folgekosten der Energie und der Autobahn selbst bezahlen müsstest.
Aber das hat irgendwie nichts mit "made in Germany" zu tun, oder?

@quanti:
Whatever "Diffused" is...
(In Anbetracht von schweizer NDAs: "Irgendwie in Umlauf geraten, obowhl noch geheim"?)


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Mai 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> ein Baum will mit der Energie aber auch nicht 140+kmh über die Autobahn fahren


 
Dafür liefert er aber noch Sauerstoff.
*Das *Auto will ich sehen, das CO² aufnimmt und Sauerstoff abgibt.


----------



## Forseti (22. Mai 2011)

Das mit dem Auto war ja nur ein Beispiel, weil man (die Grünen) in Zukunft Elektroautos subventionieren möchte 
Selbst wenn man dafür die riesigen Solaranlagen in Afrika bauen würde stellt sich mir die Frage, wer uns das Recht gibt, dort unseren Strom zu holen, welcher in Zukunft sicher auch von den dortigen Ländern gebraucht wird. Die werden sich dann irgendwann bedanken wenn ein großer Teil ihrer Stromproduktion nach Europa fließt und sie ihren eigenen Bedarf dann durch KKWs oder ähnlichem decken müssen. 
Aber jetzt BTT


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Mai 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> Das mit dem Auto war ja nur ein Beispiel, weil man (die Grünen) in Zukunft Elektroautos subventionieren möchte


 
Elektroautos sind auch nicht das Gelbe vom Ei, die Technik ist noch nicht gut, gerade was die Stromspeicherung angeht. Der Mensch muss sich von Individualverkehr lösen, das ist die beste Alternative.


----------



## Ifosil (25. Mai 2011)

Heute ist das Siegel "Made in Germany" nurnoch Augenwischerei und die meisten Fallen darauf rein. Mittlerweile produzieren sogar einige Chinesische Firmen mit absolut identischer Qualität.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Mai 2011)

Made in Germany ist eher im Ausland interessant. Mir persönlich ist es egal woher die Ware stammt wenn die Qualität stimmt. Wenn der Preis es zuläßt kaufe ich natürlich auch das Inlandsprodukt. Für mich ist es wichtig das dieses Produkt in Haptik, Material usw sowie auch nicht mit Schadstoffen belastet ist.


----------



## Bester_Nick (25. Mai 2011)

Pauschal kann man da nix sagen. Hab schon Schrott made in Germany gekauft und high quality made in Taiwan.


----------



## Chakka_cor (25. Mai 2011)

Wenn man sich überlegt, das aus dem "Made in Germany" welches nach dem 2. WK eigentlich dafür sorgen sollte das diese Produkte nicht gekauft werden sollten durch harte und qualitativ gute Arbeit ein Qualitätssiegel geworden ist, find ich super.


----------



## Icejester (25. Mai 2011)

Chakka_cor schrieb:


> Wenn man sich überlegt, das aus dem "Made in Germany" welches nach dem 2. WK eigentlich dafür sorgen sollte das diese Produkte nicht gekauft werden sollten durch harte und qualitativ gute Arbeit ein Qualitätssiegel geworden ist, find ich super.


 
Diese Kennzeichnung geht auf den englischen "Merchandise Marks Act" von 1887 zurück und hat daher nicht das Geringste mit dem zweiten Weltkrieg zu tun.


----------



## debalz (25. Mai 2011)

noch ein Aspekt bei made in Germany ist die Klimabilanz des Produkts, da man es nicht hierher fliegen oder verschiffen muss. Ich krieg immer die Krise wenn z.B. jemand seinen Weißwein immer aus Chile oder Südafrika haben muss und hier wächst der beste Riesling vor der Haustür. Klar kauf ich ab und an mal ne Ananas wohlwissend dass die nicht aus Rheinhessen kommt aber grundsätzlich kommt mein Essen nicht aus Übersee.


----------



## Chakka_cor (25. Mai 2011)

Icejester schrieb:


> Diese Kennzeichnung geht auf den englischen "Merchandise Marks Act" von 1887 zurück und hat daher nicht das Geringste mit dem zweiten Weltkrieg zu tun.




Als Ende des 19. Jahrhunderts auch in anderen europäischen Ländern die Industrialisierung einsetzte, versuchte man in Großbritannien, sich mit der Kennzeichnung importierter Ware gegen vermeintlich minderwertige Nachahmungsprodukte zu schützen. Das britische Handelsmarkengesetz vom 23. August 1887 (_Merchandise Marks Act 1887_) schrieb vor, dass auf Waren unmissverständlich das Herkunftsland anzugeben sei. Hierbei sollte es dem Schutz der britischen Wirtschaft vor importierten Waren vom Kontinent dienen.

Später wurde die Warenkennzeichnung von anderen Staaten übernommen und 1891 wurde das _„Madrider Abkommen über die Unterdrückung falscher Herkunftsangaben auf Waren“_ vereinbart. Diese Bestimmungen wurden im Ersten Weltkrieg noch verschärft, um es den Briten zu erleichtern, Waren der Kriegsgegner zu erkennen und zu boykottieren.

Die Kennzeichnung wurde auch nach dem Krieg beibehalten, wirkte aber, da die Qualität der deutschen Waren im Ausland (nicht nur in Großbritannien), den jeweiligen einheimischer Produkten nicht immer ebenbürtig war, zunehmend wie ein Qualitätssiegel. Somit kehrte sich die negativ gedachte Warenkennzeichnung ins Gegenteil um und wurde durch die Qualität zum Gütezeichen des deutschen Wirtschaftswunders.


----------



## Freeak (17. Juni 2011)

[X] Na ja, es ist schon gute Qualität, aber trotzdem zu teuer!

Ausländige Produkte müssen nicht unbedingt Schlecht sein und sind meist auch noch Günstiger. Siehe Automobilbrance, Ich fahre schon seit einige Jahren Nissan und der Motor schnurrt noch immer wie von einem Neuwagen und ist auch nicht totzukriegen (außer villeicht durch E10). Bei einem Deutschen Fabrikat zahle ich mehr und habe Prinzipiell das Gleiche. aber was Nützt mir wenn ich ein 80.000 Euro für nen Superfetten Audi Bleche und mir ein Vollhorst in die Kiste Semmelt? Ne, da gebe ich lieber die Hälte für nen Japaner aus und weiß das auch dieses Auto mich von A-B bringt.


----------



## Bierseppi (17. Juni 2011)

also deutsche produkte zeugen nur bedingt von qualität bei irgendwelchen plastik produkten ist zu erwarten dass sie im ausland produziert sind und ich glaube zu wissen das siegel keinen kontrollen unterliegt


----------

